# Weird question about skin "flaking" off??



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Rusty was neutered last Tuesday. Since then I've called the vet almost every day with stupid questions, but I wanted to ask you guys first on this one!

I noticed yesterday that the skin on his testicles looks weird and dry and like a scab. Last night I saw its starting to flake off, like snake skin.

Is this because of the neuter or something different!? Its really strange, I'm concerned!!


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

How old is he? Neutered dogs are castrated so maybe you are seeing a scab?


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

He's 9 months, I'm lost about the whole process. There a cut with stitches right in front of his testicles, but they're still there and just as big as they were before. They were covered in a scabby looking skin which has all fallen off now, but they're still there. When my boy cat was neutered his testicles seemed to be gone when I brought him home! Ugh, guess I can call the vet on Monday I just wanted to be sure it wasn't something so obvious to people who have already gone through it. I feel like I call them all the time for silly questions!


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

You may be seeing swelling where his testicles are/were & they will shrivel up & appear to go away. A new booming business is some parts of the country is to do "plastic surgery" on neutered males to make them appear they still have testicles after being neutered because they do go away.

I've always done male neutering younger & they come home without anything there, but maybe with a male that's a little older, it takes a while for the swelling to go away?

I call my vet with questions all the time, so I wouldn't feel bad about calling to ask. 

PS - Rusty sure is cute!!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, I'm almost sure what you are seeing is the swelling from such an assault on the testicles/scrotum. The incision is made just in front of the scrotum and the testicles are then removed through that opening, which is then stitched closed... however blood will flow into the empty space and cause the 'sack' to remain looking like it is still 'filled out' and the accompanying swelling can make it appear as if the testicles were never removed at all. Over the next several days or weeks (depending upon your dog's physiology) the blood will be slowly re-adsorb and the sack will begin to flatten and finally disappear.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

OOOOHHHH!!!!! Thanks so much Monomer, that helped a ton!!


----------

